# False deactivating



## Odin2020 (Feb 15, 2020)

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files

please tell me if that’s a service dog or not. I showed Uber and they still say iTD a service dog


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You can't tell if a dog is a service dog just by looking at it.
If the pax says it's a Service Dog, then it's a Service Dog. Neither you nor Uber can argue or ask them to prove it.


----------



## Odin2020 (Feb 15, 2020)

I literally asked what the dog was trained for ? She said emotional support


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Odin2020 said:


> Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files
> 
> please tell me if that’s a service dog or not. I showed Uber and they still say iTD a service dog


Harsh bro.... but this is a no win issue. This is the one issue the driver will always lose. Uber and Lyft won't hesitate to deactivate quickly.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Odin2020 said:


> I literally asked what the dog was trained for ? She said emotional support


But, as I mentioned, if she tells Uber it's a Service Dog, then it's a Service Dog. It makes no difference what she tells you.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Odin2020 said:


> Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files
> 
> please tell me if that’s a service dog or not. I showed Uber and they still say iTD a service dog


Best strategy is to ask the dog directly!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Best strategy is to ask the dog directly!


What’s the difference between a service dog and @SHalester you asked? The service dog can be trained to do something useful!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

What difference does it make just give the ride and be done with it and move on…


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The only way your going to get out of it is if you have to defend yourself from their rabid service dog and have a police report or the police putting down the service dog for biting your hand off and it makes the news.



Just take the damn liars dog. It’s the only way to stay out of trouble.

Unless they outright admit its not a real service dog on camera there’s nothing you can do.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I didn’t look at the picture but I’m assuming it’s just a dog, you know you can train other animals to be service animals? And your done, she said it was a service animal and you knew it was going to be an issue. I take people all the time dirtier then dogs, that’s why you clean your car on a regular basis. You are sol, try delivery, no dogs except when you get the Chinese food places but they are already cooked 😂🤣🤣

And why start another thread on this subject, it’s just like your Uber drivers account, done and over, move on with your life because there isn’t nothing you can do

You should of known better being that you were on this forum for at least a few months, all the stories of being deactivated and yours is the same typical story, plenty of delivery jobs out there, your clearly not driver material


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The only way your going to get out of it is if you have to defend yourself from their rabid service dog and have a police report or the police putting down the service dog for biting your hand off and it makes the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went thru MCO Monday, didn't see any Unicorns!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Odin2020 said:


> I showed Uber and they still say iTD a service dog


Uber also says drivers make “great pay.”


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> What’s the difference between a service dog and @SHalester you asked? The service dog can be trained to do something useful!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I really don't care if it's a service dog, or not as long as it's a friendly dog. What happens when someone brings a junkyard dog though?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I really don't care if it's a service dog, or not as long as it's a friendly dog. What happens when someone brings a junkyard dog though?


get a cleaning fee or file a police report. The owner is responsible for the actions of their dog.

get it on dash camera start a go fund me and publically trash the guy in social media.

Ill Behaved service dog ruins my car Uber won’t help”

that will get you w whole new interior, especially if said service dog is on camera ripping seats to shreds


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And you only have to take horses and dogs. The Ada is clear on that.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Odin2020 said:


> I literally asked what the dog was trained for ? She said emotional support


*FIGHT IT! See below:*



https://help.uber.com/driving-and-delivering/article/service-animal-policy?nodeId=33e691ac-f423-4e99-a425-76835549527e




https://help.uber.com/driving-and-delivering/article/helping-people-with


*-emotional-support-animals?*nodeId=675628d0-1746-4edf-ae54-f8f610b484fd
*"If a rider states that the animal they are traveling with is their emotional support animal, then you may complete or deny the trip at your own discretion."*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The worst of times... said:


> *FIGHT IT! See below:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but if they tell SUPPORT it's a service dog you are still screwed. The exception to this would be any animal other than a dog or miniture horse. Only dogs and horses are service dogs under the ADA.

And I wouldn't put it past Apoo to ask the customer if it was a service dog or emotional support dog and spoon feed them just enough to say the right words to get the right accusation to get you fired.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Emotional support is not listed as a task per the Ada. There are attorneys that can help.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Odin2020 said:


> I literally asked what the dog was trained for ? She said emotional support


Well that's sure a great way to get deactivated 
Just get a lint roller and take the dogs...


----------



## Evergreen State (9 mo ago)

If you need a reason to let that thing in your car, then you should be deactivated.


----------



## Evergreen State (9 mo ago)

I once had a husky in my car, I fell in love with it, didn't want the trip to end. Dogs are love, just get them in, what are you gonna lose? Play with them and you could a tip too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Odin2020 said:


> Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files
> 
> please tell me if that’s a service dog or not. I showed Uber and they still say iTD a service dog


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Odin2020 said:


> Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files
> 
> please tell me if that’s a service dog or not. I showed Uber and they still say iTD a service dog


I don't see any dog in the video. Where's the dog?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Evergreen State said:


> If you need a reason to let that thing in your car, then you should be deactivated.
> 
> View attachment 654729
> View attachment 654730
> View attachment 654731


If you don't need any reasons not to let that thing in your car, then you should be reactivated 🤣😆😭👍👍👍


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> If you don't need any reasons not to let that thing in your car, then you should be reactivated 🤣😆😭👍👍👍
> View attachment 655347
> View attachment 655348
> View attachment 655349
> ...


Is that poop or vomit from that black dog? Jesus Louises. Dog Urine?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Is that poop or vomit from that black dog? Jesus Louises. Dog Urine?


First one then the other, then the other again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Anyhow ...Can you believe someone deactivate you for you not letting the dog for a ride ? 🤷 Deactivated ?? Not penalty ?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> There are attorneys that can help.


Yeah sure, provided you post a $10,000 retainer first! 😐


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah sure, provided you post a $10,000 retainer first! 😐


Not really.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Not really.


Yeah, REALLY!
Truth be told, you're hopes of finding an attorney to sue on a 100% contingency basis, is about as realistic as winning Powerball.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, REALLY!
> Truth be told, you're hopes of finding an attorney to sue on a 100% contingency basis, is about as realistic as winning Powerball.


Naw. You trippin' on something or born with it . Don't involve sane people


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Naw. You trippin' on something or born with it . Don't involve sane people


Ghetto slang does nothing for you.
Like I said, find an attorney to take a case like this on contingency.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto slang does nothing for you.
> Like I said, find an attorney to take a case like this on contingency. Till' then, shut yo' mouth, Sucka!


LoL You are laughable.
Any Attorney with sane minds would take this case in a heart beat . This level of scandalness levels and involving That famous venture capital tech companies are enforcing a laws instead of law enforcement ? Wow ! Have they lost their marbles ? LMAO
They won't even ask for retainer fees at first. Instead they would say this gonna be a great case for our lawfirm to take this case whether win or lose. It would be the greatest our lawfirm PR show on history. I remember one house wife sued that retailsale giant Walmart and won 3 mills.
Any business entity can't enforce the laws with out authority and proper investigations tangible evidences to back that up .
By just One of the rider made a false report about support animal without on board and made a false report to the rideshare company then driver got deactivated ?
Damn ... That's far out, hommes. 😎


----------

